# TrainFest09: Megastar



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Without a doubt the GS4 is the "king of the train road!" This was very evident even with 6 inches of rain in 3 hours there were large crowd to watch, trainspot and pace the engine. We have sought out a dirt road that runs parallel to the track for 1.5 miles. When we returned the little dirt road of the beaten track was a parking lot of train fans.

So, we got a stating location:










For that point in time it was a race to pace the engine:











We seemed to have a good juimp in attempt to get up to speed and ahead of the GS4:










Up to speed all seems to be just the "ticket" when..

The hotel connect goes down.....


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I hope the connedtion allows for a continuation of the chase...

As we finally got to speed pacing the train:











The flashing lights of the Michigan State Police required us to pull over and stop so that unit could try and beat the engine to the next crossing.

Thereby, we could no longer stay up with the engine:


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

We returned to the main event and have some track time:

Ryan and the AC-11 pulling the 150 pounds of the SP passenger train












Justin and his upgrades on his coal fired K27:








he c


Then the afternoon the weather cleared and we were off for the afternoon chase and some stationary:











Friday it was an early start but the people were there in mass to see the excursion off:










In fact at every intersection and crossing it was a traffic jam of cars and masses of people with camera to greet the engine as we rode the excursion train.

Even more so with the train fans at the photo runby. We had to walk about a 1/2 mile to get a good photo location:


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for braving the rain, dirt roads, and the crowds to take those excellent photo of the Daylight Express. That sure is one big steam locomotive. Like you say: MEGASTAR. Wish I could have been there. Thanks for posting so I (and others) can get our virtual thrill through MLS and the internet.









This is the first time I have seen Trainfest photos of the Daylight Express 4449 pulling the consist of passenger cars without the usual Amtrak diesel. This is so much better.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Charles,

One of your photo titles is Ryan and the AC-11. No problem with the AC-11, but where is Ryan?

That is the same Ryan that is on page 6 of "Getting Started in Garden Railroading" by Allan W. Miller, isn't it?


















I was cruising through my local library and found the above.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

You want to talk about a "_*Once in a lifetime experience*_." When is the last time you got to *hang out* with the Daylight? That is the Daylight, right next to our club live steam track. What an honor!










And here is a shot of later in the day. Tomorrow there will be even more people...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of "star" power there was a high flying treats with vintage war air power that did numerous fly-by's throughout the day:

B-17










B-29


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sailor Dan
I could not find the one photo but he engineered a good run on that day, as in this photo walking back towards the other side of the layout:











Wonderful memories of that photo in the book and the many garden runs!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pix Charles, thanks!


----------



## johnhelmer (Dec 27, 2007)

-this young man must lve the rain!


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

The airplanes went to Muskegon Airport. a half hour ride in the B-17 was $425.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

With my apologies for the late night post and improper identification of the aircraft. We ended our day with a visit to the airport and the two planes:

B-25









B17











More on this interesting venture into the world of transportation later in the Sunday post


----------

